

HN Idea: Hover over vote arrows - pj

Sometimes I accidentally click the wrong arrow, voting up when I meant down or down when I meant up.<p>If there was a hover over the arrows it would be clearer which I was currently pointing at. They are so little any bit of help will go a long way.<p>Additionally, you could add a title="vote up" or title="vote down" so that when the mouse rests above it, a tooltip will appear and let you know what you are about to do.
======
noss
Or put them further apart.

